# ATI dual display driver for dell d600



## macarmela16 (Jul 5, 2007)

Can anyone help me please with the driver for Dell D600 that can do/use a dual monitor (extended desktop). My current driver is ATI mobility radeon M9.

I'm using Windows 2000
My laptop is Dell D600

THANKS A LOT IN ADVANCE!!! I NEED IT ASAP


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, drivers are available from here....bottom of page...
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=LAT_PNT_PM_D600&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
And here.....you can find answers......
http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=20870


----------



## macarmela16 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello,

Thanks a lot for the help. I was already able to use dual monitor because of the correct driver i downloaded from the link you gave me.
Thanks a lot


----------

